# SVSound 5.2 S-Series System / AS-EQ1 Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a NEW SVSound 5.2 S-Series Speaker System + AS-EQ1 Sub EQ!*











*SVSound and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away this AMAZING state of the art system to one lucky winner!

S-Series STS-02 Tower Speakers
SCS-02(C) Center Speaker
SSS-02 Surround Speakers
TWIN SB12-NSD Subwoofers
AS-EQ1 Sub EQ

*WOW!*

This complete 5.2 S-Series System with the Sub EQ sells for over $3,100 at SVSound.

Read the review of the new S-Series system by Dr. Dennis Doan.

*AWESOME!*
​
*This giveaway is for our currently active members who have been posting regularly and have shown the desire to stick around and help us grow Home Theater Shack.
*


Qualification period is from _*November 10, 2010 through February 10, 2011*_.
*Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 25 posts as of October 31, 2010 to qualify.*
*Exception*: Supporting Members may obtain their 25 posts + the additional required posts during the qualification period provided you donated prior to November 7, 2010.
You MUST have been active and have posted between August 1, 2010 and October 31, 2010.
*Exception*: Not Required for Supporting Members who donated prior to November 7, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from November 10 to November 30, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from December 1 to December 31, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from January 1 to January 31, 2011.
No post padding!
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by posting below in this qualification thread.. 

**** Qualification cannot be fully obtained until January 1, 2011 because you have to have 10 posts in January 2011.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE*: IF YOU DID NOT MAKE A POST BETWEEN AUGUST 1, 2010 and OCTOBER 31, 2010 and DO NOT ALREADY HAVE 25 POSTS AS OF 10/31/2010, YOU *WILL NOT* QUALIFY FOR THIS GIVEAWAY, UNLESS YOU ARE A SUPPORTING MEMBER WHO DONATED PRIOR TO NOVEMBER 7, 2010!


The winner must be willing to post a user review here at Home Theater Shack within 60 days of receiving the products.

A random drawing will be held the week after February 10, 2011 from the qualified entries.

SHIPPING: These products will ONLY be shipped to a CONUS address due to the size and weight.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*******************************************
*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT*​
As is common... many times members contemplating the purchase of products being given away, may decide to hold off on their purchase in hopes of winning the giveaway. SVSound wants you to know there is no reason to wait... it's the holidays and who wants to wait until February? If you purchase one of the giveaway products during the qualification period and you end up winning, SVSound will refund your full purchase price. Now that's a deal!

*******************************************​

Not able to qualify because you don't have the minimum required posts? Well this ain't our first rodeo when it comes to giveaways... and it certainly won't be our last, Lord willing! Now is the time to start posting and build up your posts count. Visit the forum regularly... be a part of the community and post frequently... help others with a passion we all are here to enjoy! Next time we have a giveaway for our active members with minimum post counts, you'll be ready and won't miss out on the opportunity to win these awesome products. :T



*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... any comments or questions should be posted in the discussion thread HERE!*


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU ARE ACTUALLY QUALIFIED!*


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm qualified and would love to do a review.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in, Thanks. Good luck to all.:T


----------



## Bugster (Apr 1, 2010)

I think I`m qualified, and would love to participate in the competition.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm qualified and ready to give my review!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im qualified, please enter me in this giveaway.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am qualified and am grateful for the opportunity. I am more than willing to post a review within the alloted time.

Thank you Sonnie, SVS and the entire HTS staff for this great giveaway.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

I am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

What a great contest, I now quality, I would love to be entered in for this contest. I think I would actually freak if I was drawn, and would try to do a good review on them. Thanks Sonnie for another great give away!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway

All the best to all who enter


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am qualified and would love to be entered in this givaway. I'll be happy to post a review!

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

I am qualified, please enter me. Thanks


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I beleve that I'm qualified.
Please sign me up.

Thanks for the great giveaways!::T


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm qualified...I'd love to participate.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

As far as I can tell I am qualified so enter me in :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm qualified and would like to be entered in (and win!) the giveaway.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

15 qualified... winner will be announced tomorrow in a new thread.

This thread is closed.


----------

